# New Rules from USFW



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service recently finalized rules allowing the
use of expanded hunting methods and implementation of a conservation
order to increase light goose harvest. The regulations have been in
place in the Central and Mississippi Flyways on an interim basis since
1999, when the Arctic Tundra Habitat Emergency Conservation Act was
passed. The final rule makes the regulations permanent in those
flyways, and also makes Atlantic Flyway states eligible to implement
them. To finalize the regulations, the Service published a Record of
Decision and Final Rule that completes the National Environmental Policy
 Act process for light goose management in the November 5, 2008, Federal
Register.

"The overabundance of light geese is harming their fragile arctic
breeding habitat," said H. Dale Hall, Director of the U.S. Fish and
Wildlife Service. "The damage to the habitat is, in turn, harming the
health of the light geese and other bird species that depend on the
tundra habitat. Returning the light goose population to sustainable
levels is necessary to protect this delicate habitat, and every species
dependent on it."

During the last few decades, populations of greater and lesser snow
geese and Ross's geese, collectively called "light geese," have grown to
historic highs. The current breeding population of mid-continent light
geese likely exceeds 5 million birds, an increase of more than 300
percent since the mid-1970s. Historic numbers of central arctic light
geese have denuded portions of their fragile tundra breeding habitat to
the point many areas may take decades to recover. The geese are showing
lower-than-normal body size and suffering a decrease in gosling survival
due to habitat degradation. The deteriorating habitat is also having a
negative impact on some local populations of other bird species. For
example, the number of semi-palmated sandpiper and red-necked phalarope
nests have declined at La Perouse Bay, Manitoba, where habitat has been
severely degraded by the geese. Overabundant greater snow geese have
also damaged natural marsh habitats and caused agricultural depredations
on migration and wintering areas in eastern Canada and Atlantic coast
states. Decreasing the light goose population will help ease the
pressure on the arctic and migration habitats, improving the health for
all its associated wildlife populations, including light geese.

Since implementation of the conservation order in 1999, the harvest of
mid-continent light geese has more than doubled, and the population
growth rate as measured by the midwinter index has been reduced. The
management goal is to reduce the number of mid-continent light geese by
50 percent, and to reduce the greater snow geese population to 500,000
birds.

The final rule authorizes the use of new hunting methods, such as
electronic calls and unplugged shotguns, to harvest light geese during
normal hunting season frameworks. These regulations are allowed during
a light-goose-only hunting season when all other waterfowl and crane
hunting seasons, excluding falconry, are closed. Further, the rule
authorizes States to implement a conservation order to allow the harvest
of light geese outside of traditional hunting seasons. In addition, the
conservation order allows shooting hours to continue until one-half hour
after sunset and removes the daily bag limit for light geese.

The Service published two rules in 1999 to authorize 24 southern and
Midwestern States to increase the harvest of light geese in order to
reduce the population. The rules were the result of an extensive study
of arctic light goose populations completed in 1997 by the Arctic Goose
Habitat Working Group, as well as dozens of scientific papers describing
the burgeoning light goose population and subsequent degradation of
arctic habitat and associated wildlife health. The rules were withdrawn
to prevent further litigation following a court challenge by the Humane
Society of the United States, Animal Alliance of Canada, Canadian
Environmental Defence Fund, and The Animal Protection Institute.
However, Congress subsequently passed the Arctic Tundra Habitat
Emergency Conservation Act in 1999 to reinstate the rules while the
Service completed an Environmental Impact Statement on light goose
management. The Service published the Final Environmental Impact
Statement in June of 2007 after undergoing public comments and hearings
on the Draft EIS. The EIS examined five alternatives for managing light
goose populations, ranging from no action, direct agency population
control, to the preferred alternative of authorizing regulations to
increase harvest.

The Final Rule that implements the preferred alternative in the EIS is
available on the internet at <
http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/fedreg/MGBHR.HTML>.

The mission of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is working with others
to conserve, protect and enhance fish, wildlife, plants and their
habitats for the continuing benefit of the American people. We are both
a leader and trusted partner in fish and wildlife conservation, known
for our scientific excellence, stewardship of lands and natural
resources, dedicated professionals and commitment to public service. For
more information on our work and the people who make it happen, visit
www.fws.gov.

To view images of Arctic degradation, please click here http://research.amnh.org/~rfr/hbp/images.html.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Success! :beer: So, after 10 years of hunting they determined no one can manage snow geese like we can!


----------



## arpple (Oct 13, 2008)

"The final rule authorizes the use of new hunting methods, such as 
electronic calls and unplugged shotguns, to harvest light geese during 
normal hunting season frameworks."

It will be interesting to see if they will allow the liberal methods of taking Snows in the fall with Ecallers like Canada currently does in SK and MB.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In the next sentence it also says....."These regulations are allowed during 
a light-goose-only hunting season when all other waterfowl and crane 
hunting seasons, excluding falconry, are closed."

Doesn't sound like any fall useage to me.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

KEN W said:


> In the next sentence it also says....."These regulations are allowed during
> a light-goose-only hunting season when all other waterfowl and crane
> hunting seasons, excluding falconry, are closed."
> 
> Doesn't sound like any fall useage to me.


I'm game to close down the regular waterfowl season in Late October early November for a week and only hunting snows! Probably would help the duck numbers for after that season! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am game for if you use the e-caller in the fall you can't hunt anything but snows. I might actually get some in the fall.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> I am game for if you use the e-caller in the fall you can't hunt anything but snows. I might actually get some in the fall.


You mean other than when you are jumping them PC? 
oke:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

So this big article... what changed? Don't see anything different than what we could do before in the spring light goose season.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> Success! :beer: So, after 10 years of hunting they determined no one can manage snow geese like we can!


Mother nature will be the only one who actually "manages" snow populations.. :wink:



goosebusters said:


> I'm game to close down the regular waterfowl season in Late October early November for a week and only hunting snows! Probably would help the duck numbers for after that season! :beer:


Thats not logical in the least bit. How could you feasibly take an outdoors opportunity away from other waterfowlers because snows are your #1 priority.
We as snow goose hunters are the vast minority of waterfowlers in ND.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > Success! :beer: So, after 10 years of hunting they determined no one can manage snow geese like we can!
> ...


Haha, just dreaming clucks. I realize it would NEVER happen. But wouldn't it be fun! I'm happy that hunters were given more time with the CO to try and make a difference though. Even though disease, starvation, low birth weights, and an overall unhealthy population will eventually win out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chaws said:


> So this big article... what changed? Don't see anything different than what we could do before in the spring light goose season.


It says you can use the liberal framework IF you close everything else.I would guess that means in the fall also.Plus the big thing is......it makes the experimental conservation season permanent.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Plus the big thing is......it makes the experimental conservation season permanent.


That's the main message I got from it, which is huge. I knew they were evaluating it, I'm glad they decided to stick with it. I've become awfully fond of spring hunting.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Plus the big thing is......it makes the experimental conservation season permanent.
> ...


Thats what I got out of it too and this is GREAT news for us spring hunters. If they got rid of the spring season I would have alot of money sitting around in ecaller gear. Also, thousands of dollars of decoys that would barely get used in the fall.


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

In addition, the 
conservation order allows shooting hours to continue until one-half hour 
after sunset and removes the daily bag limit for light geese.

whats up with this SD still has a daily bag limit of 20??


----------

